# plug help



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

i need help looking to buy some plugs and idk which to buy starting to get into to plugging and cna u give me a list to start

day- brands types colors
night-brands types


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Plugs*

Rule of thumb with plugs:

This is how I do it:

Day time: Bright colors, yellow, green, blue, glitter, orange/yellow, etc. 

Night time: Black, dark blue, dark green, purple, blurple (purple/navy blue). The noisier the better rattles and such. 

Metal is metal, it's your preference.

I like to change the look of my plugs by adding a single hook with feathers or bucktail hair at the end and a trebel hook in the middle. Alot of guys replace the trebels with single hooks. There again it's what you prefer. Hope this helps.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

At striper time like now it never fails to purchase big wooden plugs, swimmers, poppers... I use alot of 6" - 9" wooden plugs for the linesides.. and medium size poppers and swimmers. For swimmers you wanna atleast 1 surface, 1 medium depth swimmer and 1 deep diver to get to the deep holes. and then like Dogg says metals are metals i think there all the same bright and flashy.. Just a matter how you work it.

Tight Lines


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Gibbs plugs*

as a beginner, I was told to pick up a few Gibbs plugs and to expand my selection from there. Any other suggestions? Plan to use new AFAW Estuary with Stradic reel. Thanks for the help. Philly Jack


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

Like I said previously, Bombers Long A's or Assaults, Yo-zuri: Poppers like the hydro tiger, Model "S" and "F", Boone poppers, Knuckle heads etc. 

If your gonna go with wood RM Smith, Eel Punt etc.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*plugs*

Guy told me starting out: black, yellow or school bus, white, and a smokey joe type. Put a coupla hopkins and a popping plug and a pencil popper and you should have it covered for the basics. Then you go from there...OH yeah, just for drill have a wire leader in case them yeller eyed bastages make a showing.... salt


----------

